# Help with printing vinyl on football tops



## Symon (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi all, 

Basically ive printed some football tops (100% poleyster) and was unsure at the time of a techique to use as the vinyl didnt want to bond to the material, and too much heat melted the vinyl. So i was scared in damaging the tops. They have now been through a wash and all the vinyl has come off (or almost all of it).

Does anybody know of the best technique to apply them, i.e temperatures, time and if i need to put something inbetween the garment? The more simple the better

I would be eternally greatful for your help as i look like an absolute fool to my friends who the tops are for.

Also can i just add we print on standard uneek, fruit of loom garments all the time and never have a problem.

Many thanks in advance, and apologies if this is in a previous post im a newbie


----------

